# Sharm Services



## ji1605 (Apr 20, 2009)

It was interesting reading an article posted by SAM regarding Sharm Services. Yes they do have an english man working / part owner. However he would have to be quite brilliant to have obtained qualifications in electrical and plumbing. I bet he is also a time served joiner, it all depends on what job you want doing as to what he is qualified to do. As with any tradesmen in the UK or abroad always ask to see their qualifications and a sample of their work, along with a reference you can follow up.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

ji1605 said:


> It was interesting reading an article posted by SAM regarding Sharm Services. Yes they do have an english man working / part owner. However he would have to be quite brilliant to have obtained qualifications in electrical and plumbing. I bet he is also a time served joiner, it all depends on what job you want doing as to what he is qualified to do. As with any tradesmen in the UK or abroad always ask to see their qualifications and a sample of their work, along with a reference you can follow up.


He has done work for me and my friends and comes as a personal recommendation. And everyone I know he's worked for has also recommended him to friends, so by all means if you wish to use their services ask to see previous work, coz it impresses me.


----------



## ji1605 (Apr 20, 2009)

Sam said:


> He has done work for me and my friends and comes as a personal recommendation. And everyone I know he's worked for has also recommended him to friends, so by all means if you wish to use their services ask to see previous work, coz it impresses me.


All i am saying is he is not an electrician plumber, joiner or any other trade, he is a handy man. I know his work and it is a good standard ie. joinery decorating & tiling. But donot be fooled to think he is anythink else. If you are happy with what he has done for you then that is fine but donot promote him to others as a tradesman.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

ji1605 said:


> All i am saying is he is not an electrician plumber, joiner or any other trade, he is a handy man. I know his work and it is a good standard ie. joinery decorating & tiling. But donot be fooled to think he is anythink else. If you are happy with what he has done for you then that is fine but donot promote him to others as a tradesman.


Tradesman, handyman, whatever he is it seems he can talk the talk and walk the walk, I'm a happy customer, I'd use him again and I'd recommend him to friends and family, so when asked to make professional recommendations this company was included. If you don't like him, no problem, I'll still continue to use him though.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I asked Sam to make recommendations as she has been a constant source of knowledge and help to the forum and I am sure will continue to help where she can.

If you had been a regular poster you could have contributed to the recommendations.

Maiden


----------



## ji1605 (Apr 20, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I asked Sam to make recommendations as she has been a constant source of knowledge and help to the forum and I am sure will continue to help where she can.
> 
> If you had been a regular poster you could have contributed to the recommendations.
> 
> Maiden


All i am saying is do not promote someone to other people, as something they are not, ie. engineer, electrician or plumber.


----------



## josmiler05 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi all,
we have just put our deposit down with sharm services and are looking forward to seeing the work.
Sometime time it's not about qualifications but experience and I think as sam said he knows what he is talking about.
With any work you never know what it will be like until it's finished!


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

josmiler05 said:


> Sometime time it's not about qualifications but experience and I think as sam said he knows what he is talking about.
> With any work you never know what it will be like until it's finished!


depends what profession you are talking about - I prefer my doctors with both qualifications and experience


----------



## josmiler05 (Jan 10, 2010)

Beatle said:


> depends what profession you are talking about - I prefer my doctors with both qualifications and experience


Hi,
Your right so do I but I think you know what I mean!


----------



## ji1605 (Apr 20, 2009)

josmiler05 said:


> Hi all,
> we have just put our deposit down with sharm services and are looking forward to seeing the work.
> Sometime time it's not about qualifications but experience and I think as sam said he knows what he is talking about.
> With any work you never know what it will be like until it's finished!


Electrics and plumbing, you dont know untill something goes wrong. You wouldnt let a dentist carry out open heart surgery if he had read a book on it. You should always get a professional to carry out specialist work. I have tried to make you aware, but be it on your own heads. I know the person in question / sharm services and what his capabilities are. BE AWARE.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ji1605 said:


> Electrics and plumbing, you dont know untill something goes wrong. You wouldnt let a dentist carry out open heart surgery if he had read a book on it. You should always get a professional to carry out specialist work. I have tried to make you aware, but be it on your own heads. I know the person in question / sharm services and what his capabilities are. BE AWARE.





I am concerned and wonder is there a hidden agenda going on here?
You have not made any posts other than to remark on this man and I find it strange that someone writes about him and in you pop.

Maiden


----------



## ji1605 (Apr 20, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I am concerned and wonder is there a hidden agenda going on here?
> You have not made any posts other than to remark on this man and I find it strange that someone writes about him and in you pop.
> 
> Maiden


No hidden agenda just trying to make people aware, if you dont want to listen then so be it. I have nothing further to say.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Sam has helped me with information that has saved me LOTS of money and time and she would only post honest things that show integrity she should be applauded for the information she provides :clap2:

I nearly got stung with an accommodation that had documented factual issues; had it not been for Sam I would have had serious issues

Her intent is only ever honesty


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ji1605 said:


> No hidden agenda just trying to make people aware, if you dont want to listen then so be it. I have nothing further to say.





Yes I see you have said, but why you have to say each time someone mentions it is to me strange...


----------



## ji1605 (Apr 20, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes I see you have said, but why you have to say each time someone mentions it is to me strange...


I keep mentioning because i keep getting replies. So dont reply and you will hear nothing more about it.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

ji1605 said:


> No hidden agenda just trying to make people aware, if you dont want to listen then so be it. I have nothing further to say.


Good go crawl back under your rock


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ji1605 said:


> I keep mentioning because i keep getting replies. So dont reply and you will hear nothing more about it.




... I will close the thread then we will hear no more about it, problem solved,

Maiden.


----------

